# $20 Amazon Tachometer - Do they work?



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

They're cheap. But I don't want to spend a lot on something I might do only once in a blue moon. Here's the link...


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

worked for me, single wire, internal battery, i got this one from ebay. my vid on it


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

vinnycom said:


> worked for me, single wire, internal battery, i got this one from ebay. my vid on it
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIZIfEEdzqI&t


Cool! I noticed your engine speed was between 3,400-3,500 RPM at high throttle. What is the recommended engine speed for a 10HP Tecumseh Snow King?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Been using mine for about 3 years now but the non-replaceable battery is just about shot.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Dannoman said:


> Cool! I noticed your engine speed was between 3,400-3,500 RPM at high throttle. What is the recommended engine speed for a 10HP Tecumseh Snow King?


my craftsman manual specs it @3700rpm


GoBlowSnow said:


> Been using mine for about 3 years now but the non-replaceable battery is just about shot.


mine is replaceable but u can pry yours open to get to the battery


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Been using mine for about 3 years now but the non-replaceable battery is just about shot.


Pry open the bottom plate and you will be able to replace the battery. I changed mine. You will need a sharp knife.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Any chance it kept the hour reading when you changed the battery? 

I wonder if there'd be a way to connect a capacitor to help keep your hours count during the battery change. But that's probably over-thinking it.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I have the fancier version of the 'Searon' RPM meter, also does volts and hours and is flush mounted. Seems to work fine. One thing to be sure of is to get the ignition sensor lead ( assuming it has one) wrapped around the sparkplug wire good & tight.

I wrapped some electical tape arounf the sensor, once it was wrapped around the sparkplug wire, so it stays tight.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The older ones were sealed by pouring something into the case to make them waterproof. I was mad when I found that out but the one on my rider is still going 3+ years later and the newer ones I've purchased do have replaceable batteries. Just need to make sure it says so in the ad. *I love these things, simple, cheap, easy to install and work great.*

I keep one loose to use as a tach on engines I'm working on I don't intend to keep. Pull it out of the tool box, couple wraps on the ign wire, tie wrap, adjust mixture, set idle, WOT and then cut the tie wrap and put back in the tool box. So much nicer to know you have it set than to guess it sounds about right.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> Any chance it kept the hour reading when you changed the battery?


Not sure, bc I only use it for the tach.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

What are the brand name of the new models that has replaceable battery options.
Thanks
QUOTE=Kiss4aFrog;1471585]The older ones were sealed by pouring something into the case to make them waterproof. I was mad when I found that out but the one on my rider is still going 3+ years later and the newer ones I've purchased do have replaceable batteries. Just need to make sure it says so in the ad. *I love these things, simple, cheap, easy to install and work great.*

I keep one loose to use as a tach on engines I'm working on I don't intend to keep. Pull it out of the tool box, couple wraps on the ign wire, tie wrap, adjust mixture, set idle, WOT and then cut the tie wrap and put back in the tool box. So much nicer to know you have it set than to guess it sounds about right.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I bought one that looks just like that with a replaceable battery off ebay for a few bucks, directly from china. Came without the battery. They gave me a dollar refund. That was enough to buy a 5 pack of the giant watch batteries it takes on ebay, also direct from china. It's been a couple years and I'm still on the first battery from that pack, but I also keep mine in the toolbox for engine tuning purposes.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

tpenfield said:


> I have the fancier version of the 'Searon' RPM meter, also does volts and hours and is flush mounted. Seems to work fine. One thing to be sure of is to get the ignition sensor lead ( assuming it has one) wrapped around the sparkplug wire good & tight.
> 
> I wrapped some electical tape arounf the sensor, once it was wrapped around the sparkplug wire, so it stays tight.


Got a link.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

$12 for one with a replaceable or $6 for a totally sealed one depending on what you're looking for. There are a number of different options on Ebay and I'm sure Amazon and just a search will pop up other suppliers.

Replaceable: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-ta...ash=item3afe89bf2e:g:F1EAAOSwqWNZAEOF&vxp=mtr

Non replaceable: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Waterproof...382230?hash=item25e4523316:g:U~wAAOSw0exaNz2e

I'm NOT recommending either of these sellers. I have no history with either just supplying links to show the product. Please check for feedback before purchasing from anyone on any site.

They do have various versions with volts, temp, ... just depends on what you're looking for and what you'll pay.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> $12 for one with a replaceable or $6 for a totally sealed one depending on what you're looking for. There are a number of different options on Ebay and I'm sure Amazon and just a search will pop up other suppliers.
> 
> Replaceable: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-ta...ash=item3afe89bf2e:g:F1EAAOSwqWNZAEOF&vxp=mtr
> 
> ...


Cool! I just bought the El Cheapo one for $5. I'll let you know how it performs once I get it.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Dannoman said:


> Cool! I just bought the El Cheapo one for $5. I'll let you know how it performs once I get it.


it states in title it reads rpm/tach, but not in description. i think it just records hours of use


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I think so too. Look for one with the little engine/hour glass icon
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&LH_BIN=1&_nkw=small+engine+tachometer&_sop=15


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

vinnycom said:


> it states in title it reads rpm/tach, but not in description. i think it just records hours of use


Hmmm... That's no good. I just contacted the vendor and asked to cancel if it does not give engine speed.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

jsup said:


> Got a link.


HM038M Digital Multifunction Tach/Hour Meter Voltmeter - GPS speedometer,Hour Meter,Battery indicator,Battery Meters,Digital Timers,bicycle computer


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Update: I cancelled the order. The vendor tried to force me to take the order but only relented after I pointed out their ad was misleading. A tachometer should measure engine speed in RPMs. All they were selling was an hour meter. Not the same. Buyer beware.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Dannoman said:


> Buyer beware.


Buyer " be aware". Glad they cancelled it for you.


----------



## coldbear (Feb 8, 2016)

Dannoman said:


> They're cheap. But I don't want to spend a lot on something I might do only once in a blue moon. Here's the link...


I use mine all the time. I've got an alligator clip on mine and just clip the plug wire see the rpm. Must have when setting factory suggested speeds. Never exceed 5000 rpm's.


----------

